# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Cập nhật thành Windows 8.1 từ Windows 8

## bqtpro2016

Windows 8.1 và Windows RT 8.1 được dựng trên Windows 8 và Windows RT, để mang đến cho bạn những thiết đặt cá nhân hóa, tìm kiếm, các ứng dụng, Cửa hàng Windows, và kết nối đám mây nâng cao và có các tính năng bảo mật và độ tin cậy mà bạn mong muốn từ Windows. Cập nhật này nhanh và được xây dựng để hoạt động trên nhiều thiết bị—đặc biệt là trên thế hệ thiết bị cảm ứng mới.

Nếu PC của bạn đang chạy Windows 8 hoặc Windows RT, bạn được miễn phí cập nhật thành Windows 8.1 hoặc Windows RT 8.1. Và không giống như bản cập nhật trước thành Windows, bạn sẽ nhận cập nhật này từ Windows Store.
*
1. Trước khi bạn bắt đầu

*Yêu cầu hệ thống đối với Windows 8.1 và Windows RT 8.1 gần tương tự yêu cầu đối với Windows 8—nếu PC của bạn đang chạy Windows 8 (hoặc Windows RT), trong hầu hết các trường hợp, bạn có thể nhận cập nhật miễn phí thành Windows 8.1 (hoặc Windows RT 8.1).

Nhưng trước khi bạn bắt đầu, bạn cần ghi nhớ một số điều sau đây.


Các tệp tin, ứng dụng bàn làm việc, tài khoản người dùng, và các thiết đặt của bạn đi cùng với bạn. Windows 8.1 và Windows RT 8.1 đi cùng với một số ứng dụng mới tích hợp sẵn, và nó sẽ cập nhật hoặc thay thế một số ứng dụng tích hợp sẵn hiện có của bạn. Các ứng dụng Cửa hàng Windows hiện có của bạn không đi cùng với bạn, nhưng một khi cập nhật hoàn thành, bạn có thể cùng lúc cài đặt lại tất cả những ứng dụng này—hoặc chỉ những ứng dụng bạn muốn. Để biết thêm thông tin, hãy xem phần Cài đặt lại các ứng dụng Windows Cửa hàng trong trang này.

Chúng tôi sẽ kiểm tra các ứng dụng bàn làm việc của bạn và các thiết bị dành cho bạn. Như một phần của cập nhật, chúng tôi kiểm tra các ứng dụng bàn làm việc hiện tại của bạn và các thiết bị đã kết nối, và cho bạn biết bạn cần làm gì để chúng sẵn sàng cập nhật, hoặc làm cho chúng hoạt động lại sau khi cập nhật. Trong hầu hết các trường hợp, bạn không cần phải làm gì—hầu hết các ứng dụng bàn làm việc, các thiết bị (như máy in) và các kết nối mạng sẽ hoạt động bình thường sau cập nhật. Nếu bạn có các ứng dụng bàn làm việc riêng biệt hoặc các thiết bị bạn đang quan tâm, bạn có thể kiểm tra tính tương thích trong phần Windows Trung tâm Tương thích.

Xem xét đến việc sử dụng tài khoản Microsoft để đăng nhập vào PC của bạn. Nếu bạn đã sử dụng một tài khoản Microsoft để đăng nhập vào Windows 8 hoặc Windows RT, bạn sẽ sử dụng tài khoản tương tự đó để đăng nhập vào Windows 8.1 hoặc Windows RT 8.1. 
Nếu bạn không làm thế, chúng tôi khuyên bạn bắt đầu sử dụng tài khoản Microsoft trong Windows 8.1 hoặc Windows RT 8.1. Nói đơn giản, đó là chất keo kết dính rất nhiều tính năng hữu ích của Windows mới lại với nhau: khả năng tải xuống các ứng dụng từ Cửa hàng, đồng bộ hóa tự động các thiết đặt và tài liệu của bạn giữa các PC, sao lưu ảnh của bạn vào đám mây để bạn có thể lấy chúng từ bất kỳ đâu, và tìm được tất cả liên lạc từ nhiều tài khoản thư điện tử và mạng xã hội cùng nhau trong các ứng dụng Mọi người và Thư.

Nếu bạn đã có tài khoản sử dụng với Outlook.com, Xbox LIVE, Windows Phone, hoặc Skype, sau đó bạn đã có tài khoản Microsoft. Nếu bạn sử dụng nhiều hơn một tài khoản này, chúng tôi có thể giúp bạn tìm hiểu mà có địa chỉ thư điện tử để sử dụng.

Bạn có thể vừa làm việc khi cập nhật đang cài đặt. Thời gian tải xuống và cài đặt thay đổi từ khoảng 30 phút đến vài giờ, phụ thuộc vào tốc độ kết nối Internet, tốc độ và cấu hình PC của bạn, nhưng bạn vẫn có thể sử dụng PC của bạn khi cập nhật đang cài đặt trên nền. Trong suốt thời gian này, nếu bạn quyết định bỏ mặc PC, trước hết hãy chắc là bạn đã lưu công việc và đóng bất kỳ ứng dụng nào bạn đã mở, trong trường hợp PC của bạn cần tự động khởi động lại khi bạn không dùng máy. Sau khi khởi động, bạn sẽ không thể sử dụng PC trong một lúc (từ khoảng 20 phút đến một giờ), khi các cập nhật đang được áp dụng. Sau khi giai đoạn đó hoàn thành, chúng tôi sẽ hướng dẫn bạn cách chọn một số thiết đặt cơ bản và sau đó Windows sẽ hoàn thành áp dụng các cập nhật cuối cùng cần thiết.
*2. Chuẩn bị PC của bạn*

Có một số việc bạn cần làm trước khi bắt đầu cài đặt.


Sao lưu các tệp của bạn. Mặc dù các tệp của bạn và các ứng dụng đi kèm với bạn khi bạn cập nhật đến Windows 8.1 hoặc Windows RT 8.1, trước tiên bạn nên chắc chắn rằng các tệp của bạn được sao lưu, bằng cách thiết lập Lịch sử Tệp.

Cắm điện vào máy tính xách tay hoặc máy tính bảng của bạn. Điều quan trọng là giữ PC của bạn được cắm điện trong suốt quá trình cập nhật, bởi vì nếu bạn làm mất điện trước khi hoàn thành thì cập nhật có thể không được cài đặt đúng.

Kết nối với Internet. Điều này không bắt buộc, nhưng chúng tôi khuyên bạn nên kết nối cho đến khi cập nhật hoàn thành. Nếu không làm thế, về sau bạn sẽ cần kết nối lại để hoàn thành việc cài đặt, và việc cài đặt sẽ mất nhiều thời gian hơn.

Hãy lấy bản cập nhật chủ chốt và quan trọng mới nhất. Có một số cập nhật bạn có thể cần trước khi bạn cài đặt Windows 8.1. Trong hầu hết các trường hợp, cập nhật mới nhất sẽ được cài đặt tự động bằng cách sử dụng Cập nhật Windows. Tuy nhiên nếu bạn không bật chế độ cập nhật tự động thì bạn cần kiểm tra cập nhật một cách thủ công, và nếu bạn muốn kiểm tra xem bản cập nhật mới nhất đã được cài đặt khi nào, bạn có thể làm việc này từ Cập nhật Windows.

*3. Nhận cập nhật miễn phí

*Bạn đã sẵn sàng? Giờ bạn có thể tải xuống bản cập nhật miễn phí từ Cửa hàng Windows.


Đi tới màn hình Bắt đầu, sau đó gõ nhẹ hoặc bấm vào hình xếp Cửa hàng.


Hình xếp Cửa hàng trên màn hình Bắt đầu

​Trong Cửa hàng, gõ nhẹ hoặc bấm Windows 8.1 hoặc cập nhật Windows RT 8.1.

Gõ nhẹ hoặc bấm Tải xuống.

Cập nhật sẽ tải xuống và cài đặt trên nền khi bạn sử dụng PC để làm việc khác. Trình cài đặt sẽ kiểm tra để chắc chắn bạn có đủ dung lượng ổ đĩa, các ứng dụng và thiết bị của bạn sẽ hoạt động với Windows 8.1 hoặc Windows RT 8.1, và bạn có tất cả những cập nhật được yêu cầu. 
Trong một số trường hợp, trình cài đặt có thể tìm thấy thứ gì đó bạn cần quan tâm trước khi bạn có thể tiếp tục cài đặt cập nhật. Nếu như vậy, bạn sẽ thấy một tin nhắn hướng dẫn bạn cần làm gì.


*Ghi chú*<ul>
<li>Nếu việc cài đặt bị gián đoạn bởi bất kỳ lý do gì, bạn có thể khởi động lại cập nhật từ nơi bạn dừng bằng cách về lại Cửa hàng và tải lại bản cập nhật.</li>
</ul>
*4.Khởi động lại

*Sau khi cập nhật được tải xuống và bước cài đặt đầu tiên hoàn thành (bước này có thể mất khoảng 15 phút đến một vài giờ, phụ thuộc vào hệ thống và tốc độ kết nối của bạn), bạn sẽ thấy một tin nhắn nói rằng PC của bạn cần khởi động lại. Nó sẽ cho bạn 15 phút để hoàn thành việc bạn đang làm, lưu công việc, và đóng các ứng dụng, sau đó nó sẽ khởi động lại PC cho bạn. Hoặc bạn có thể tự khởi động lại.


Tin nhắn cảnh báo khởi động lại​*Quan trọng*


nếu bạn rời PC của mình trước khi sẵn sàng khởi động lại, hãy chắc chắn là đã lưu công việc và đóng bất kỳ ứng dụng bàn làm việc nào mà bạn đang dùng để chắc chắn rằng bạn không bị mất gì khi máy tính tự động khởi động lại. PC của bạn có thể cần phải khởi động lại nhiều hơn một lần, phụ thuộc vào việc nó được cài đặt như thế nào, và các cập nhật bổ sung có cần thiết hay không.

Khởi động lại sẽ mất thời gian hơn bình thường—từ 20 phút đến khoảng một giờ—trong khi cập nhật được áp dụng. Trong thời gian này, bạn sẽ không thể sử dụng PC của bạn.
*5. Chọn thiết đặt của bạn*

*Điều khoản Cấp phép

*Sau khi PC của bạn hoàn thành việc khởi động lại, bạn sẽ được trình bày các điều khoản cấp phép phần mềm Microsoft. Xem xét các điều khoản, sau đó gõ nhẹ hoặc bấm vào Tôi đồng ý tiếp tục. Nếu bạn không chấp nhận các điều khoản, việc này sẽ hủy bỏ cài đặt của Windows 8.1 hoặc Windows RT 8.1, và PC của bạn sẽ quay ngược trở lại Windows 8 hoặc Windows RT.

*Thiết đặt nhanh*

Bạn sẽ nhìn thấy một danh sách thiết đặt được đề xuất, được gọi là thiết đặt nhanh. Chấp nhận những thiết đặt này và tiếp tục, gõ nhẹ hoặc bấm Sử dụng thiết đặt nhanh. Về sau bạn có thể thay đổi bất kỳ lựa chọn nào trong những thiết đặt này, sau khi bạn hoàn thành việc cài đặt. Nếu bây giờ bạn muốn thay đổi một số những thiết đặt này, gõ nhẹ hoặc bấm Tùy chỉnh.


Các thiết đặt nhanh hiện ra trong khi cài đặt​Để biết thêm thông tin, gõ nhẹ hoặc bấm Tìm hiểu thêm về thiết đặt nhanh. Để tìm hiểu về các thiết đặt này tác động đến quyền riêng tư của bạn như thế nào, gõ nhẹ hoặc bấm vào Điều khoản về Quyền Riêng tư.

*Đăng nhập*
Tiếp theo, bạn sẽ được yêu cầu đăng nhập. 


Đăng nhập với tài khoản Microsoft.​Nếu bạn đã sử dụng tài khoản Microsoft để đăng nhập vào Windows 8 hoặc Windows RT, tên tài khoản của bạn sẽ được điền sẵn hộ bạn. Nếu trước đó bạn sử dụng tài khoản cục bộ cho việc này, bạn sẽ cần đăng nhập bằng tài khoản cục bộ trước, sau đó chúng tôi sẽ yêu cầu bạn lập một tài khoản Microsoft, tài khoản mà bạn có thể sử dụng để đăng nhập vào PC của bạn sau khi cập nhật.

*Nếu bạn đã có tài khoản Microsoft*


Nhập địa chỉ thư điện tử của tài khoản Microsoft và mật khẩu của bạn nếu cần.
Chúng tôi sẽ gửi một mã bảo mật đến địa chỉ email thay thế hoặc số điện thoại bạn vừa thiết lập cho tài khoản này, và bạn sẽ cần nhập mã đó để xác nhận rằng bạn là chủ tài khoản. Điều này giúp chúng tôi bảo vệ tài khoản và các thiết bị của bạn khi bạn truy cập thông tin nhạy cảm. Nếu bạn vẫn chưa có có thông tin liên lạc thay thế thiết lập cho tài khoản, bây giờ bạn sẽ được yêu cầu cung cấp chúng.*Ghi chú*<ul>
<li>Nếu bạn có hơn một tài khoản Microsoft, bạn có thể nhận được sự trợ giúp trong việc phát hiện địa chỉ email nào để sử dụng cho tài khoản Microsoft của bạn.Nếu bạn đăng nhập vào PC của bạn sử dụng tài khoản Microsoft trước khi bạn cài đặt Windows 8.1 hoặc Windows RT 8.1, sau đó bạn có thể không cần nhập mã bảo mật.</li>
</ul>
*Tạo tài khoản Microsoft mới*


Chọn Tạo tài khoản mới.

Tiếp theo, bạn sẽ được yêu cầu chọn một địa chỉ email bạn muốn để sử dụng như tài khoản Microsoft. Địa chỉ này có thể là địa chỉ email bất kỳ mà bạn sử dụng, và không giới hạn ở những địa chỉ có từ Microsoft. Nhập địa chỉ email mà bạn hay dùng nhất. Chúng tôi sẽ sử dụng để thiếp lập các ứng dụng Thư và Mọi người cho bạn với email và các liên lạc mà bạn đã sử dụng hàng ngày.

Nhập mật khẩu bạn muốn sử dụng, và điền vào phần còn lại của thông tin, bao gồm họ tên, và quốc gia hoặc vùng của bạn.

Tiếp theo, bạn cũng sẽ được yêu cầu cung cấp địa chỉ email thay thế hoặc số điện thoại mà chúng tôi có thể liên lạc với bạn được bằng email, điện thoại, hoặc tin nhắn văn bản (SMS). Điều này giúp chúng tôi bảo vệ tài khoản và các thiết bị của bạn ở bất cứ nơi nào bạn sử dụng tài khoản này để truy cập thông tin nhạy cảm. Sau khi bạn nhập thông tin này, chúng tôi sẽ gửi tin nhắn có chứa mã bảo mật cho bạn, và bạn cần nhập mã đó để xác nhận bạn là chủ tài khoản.
*Tiếp tục sử dụng tài khoản cục bộ*

Windows 8.1 được thiết kế để sử dụng được với tài khoản Microsoft, vì thế chúng tôi khuyên bạn nên thử. Nói đơn giản, tài khoản Microsoft của bạn là chất keo kết dính rất nhiều tính năng hữu ích của Windows mới với nhau. Ví dụ, thiếu một cái, bạn sẽ không thể tự động đồng bộ hóa các thiết đặt và các tài liệu giữa các PC, sao lưu ảnh vào đám mây để bạn có thể lấy chúng từ bất kỳ đâu, hoặc tìm được tất cả các liên lạc của bạn từ nhiều tài khoản email và mạng xã hội cùng nhau trong các ứng dụng Thư và Mọi người.

Tuy nhiên nếu bạn chắc rằng bạn muốn sử dụng tài khoản cục bộ thay vì tài khoản khác, bạn chọn Tạo tài khoản mới, và sau đó trên trang tài khoản mới, chọn Tiếp tục sử dụng tài khoản hiện tại của tôi. 

*Lưu trữ đám mây SkyDrive*

Nếu đây là lần đầu bạn cài đặt PC bằng Windows 8.1 hoặc Windows RT 8.1, bạn sẽ thấy các tùy chọn SkyDrive mới. 
Nếu bạn có PC khác chạy Windows 8.1 hoặc Windows RT 8.1, và bạn chọn đồng bộ hóa các thiết đặt trên PC đó, do đó các thiết đặt SkyDrive của bạn cũng sẽ đồng bộ từ PC hiện tại của bạn đến PC này, và bạn có thể không nhìn thấy màn hình này.


Các tùy chọn SkyDrive trong khi cài đặt​Nếu bạn bấm Tiếp theo trên màn hình này, PC của bạn sẽ sử dụng những thiết đặt SkyDrive mặc định này:


Ảnh mà bạn chụp được bằng PC này được lưu vào thư mục cuộn camera trên PC này, và bản sao nhỏ hơn của mỗi ảnh sẽ được tự động sao lưu vào SkyDrive của bạn.

Khi bạn tạo một văn bản mới, vị trí lưu mặc định là SkyDrive. Tuy nhiên bạn có thể luôn chọn lưu các tài liệu cá nhân cục bộ hoặc trên ổ cứng khác.

Windows sẽ lưu một bản sao chép dự phòng của thiết đặt PC của bạn vào SkyDrive. Nếu điều gì đó xảy ra với PC của bạn và bạn cần thay thế nó, các thiết đặt của bạn đã được lưu trong đám mây và bạn có thể chuyển chúng tới một PC mới ngay lập tức.
Về sau bạn có thể thay đổi bất kỳ lựa chọn nào trong những thiết đặt này trong phần thiết đặt PC. Nếu bây giờ bạn muốn tắt tất cả những thiết đặt này, hãy gõ nhẹ hoặc bấm Tắt những thiết đặt SkyDrive này (không được đề xuất).

*Cập nhật cuối cùng

*Vì Windows luôn được cập nhật, có thể những cập nhật quan trọng trở nên sẵn có do Windows 8.1 và Windows RT 8.1 đã hoàn tất. Windows kiểm tra những cập nhật quan trọng này khi bạn hoàn thành cài đặt Windows 8.1 hoặc Windows RT 8.1 lần đầu tiên, và nếu tìm thấy gì, nó sẽ tự động tải cập nhật xuống. Tải xuống và cài đặt những cập nhật này có thể mất vài phút, phụ thuộc vào cập nhật mà bạn cần. PC của bạn cũng có thể cần khởi động lại một hoặc nhiều lần để hoàn thành cập nhật.

*6. Chào mừng đến với Windows mới*

Màn hình Bắt đầu mới sẽ xuất hiện.


Màn hình Bắt đầu mới​Phần lớn màn hình trông quen thuộc, nhưng nếu bạn muốn khám phá có gì mới và cách làm quen, hãy tham khảo trang màn hình Bắt đầu.

Các ứng dụng bàn làm việc đi cùng với bạn khi bạn cập nhật tới Windows 8.1, nhưng bạn sẽ cần cài đặt lại các ứng dụng Cửa hàng Windows của bạn. Bạn có thể nhìn thấy các ứng dụng Cửa hàng Windows bạn sở hữu trong phần Các ứng dụng của bạn của Cửa hàng. Từ đây, bạn có thể chọn những ứng dụng bạn muốn cài đặt trên PC cập nhật của bạn, và cài đặt tất cả chúng cùng lúc.


Cài đặt các ứng dụng từ trang Ứng dụng của bạn trong Cửa hàng

​*Để cài đặt lại ứng dụng từ Cửa hàng*


Trên màn hình Bắt đầu, gõ nhẹ hoăc bấm hình xếp Cửa hàng để mở Cửa hàng Windows.Trượt nhanh xuống từ cạnh trên của màn hình hoặc bấm chuột phải, sau đó gõ nhẹ hoặc bấmỨng dụng của bạn.Chọn ứng dụng bạn muốn cài đặt rồi gõ nhẹ hoặc bấm Cài đặt.

*Ghi chú*


Bạn không cần phải đợi ứng dụng hoàn thành cài đặt. Chúng sẽ tiếp tục cài đặt trên nền trong khi bạn làm việc khác.

Editted by *TreXanhVN* DĐTHVN (sưu tầm từ Internet)

----------

